# Always biting me?



## kgod86 (Oct 21, 2009)

Das always licks and kisses my fiancée but when it comes to me he licks me for a little bit then nips or bites me really really hard. Is this because he's only 12 weeks im his dad and he feels like he can play rough? I've tried just about everything to get him to stop! Any advice?


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

He's playing. It's not aggression at all. You do need to not let him do that though.


----------



## kgod86 (Oct 21, 2009)

ok thanks!


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Look in the puppy section. There have been several threads on this exact same issue. As well as him barking at your other dog. He's playing in both instances.


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

He is trying very hard to get you to play with him, the only way he knows, by using his mouth and teeth! 

So my suggestion is: play with him! Redirect the biting from you to a toy. Always have a toy at hand, stuff it in his mouth, and PLAY!! Do this a thousand times (hey, he is a puppy, and you are re-programming his genetic drive to play-wrestle. You are re-programming him to play with you WITH a toy, instead of your arms and hands. 

Eventually he will learn to bring you a toy when he wants to play with you. Have your fiance do the same thing with him if he starts biting her too. 

And have fun!


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

the nipping stage. he'll grow out of it. you could try turning your back, make a hurt sound, hold him back and say "no biting", 
redirect his attention. i don't think any of this stuff works. i think they grow out of it. know where the hospital is located
just in case he takes a finger off,







.


----------



## kgod86 (Oct 21, 2009)

hhahahaha


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Teaching Bite Inhibition (click here)


----------



## OllieGSD (Feb 21, 2007)

They don't call them Land Sharks for nothing...... Sounds like a nice pup.....


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

He just wants to play. You could try getting a rope tug toy and when he want to play rough, put that in his mouth and shake him around a bit. When my pair start getting a little rough, playing tug with them always gets their yayas out.


----------



## lovemybuddy (Oct 26, 2009)

> Originally Posted By: doggiedadthe nipping stage. he'll grow out of it. you could try turning your back, make a hurt sound, hold him back and say "no biting",
> redirect his attention. i don't think any of this stuff works. i think they grow out of it. know where the hospital is located
> just in case he takes a finger off,
> 
> ...


That is hilarious and exactly what I needed to hear!!!


----------

